# Lagoon Towers 2017!



## mrbigolwillee (May 29, 2016)

Just booked Lagoon towers for our family vacation next year! Any tips on stuff to avoid or must dos? We have three children five and under. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tompalm (May 29, 2016)

The children will love the pool at lagoon towers.  It has a nice little slide for them to go down. A 5 year old should love doing that and be able to handle it. Younger kids might need help, but it is a children's pool and there are lots of little kids there.  The lagoon has a nice beach that is great for children too. 

The list is long for tourist attraction and what to do. Search on TUG for what to do and see and your question has been covered a lot during the past. The only difference is that you have young children and you might be looking for activities to entertain them.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 3, 2016)

mrbigolwillee said:


> Just booked Lagoon towers for our family vacation next year! Any tips on stuff to avoid or must dos? We have three children five and under.


As a previous poster mentioned your kids will love the pool with it's three water slides. There is also the lagoon right next door which you can swim in or do various rental activities but the water there can be a little cold depending on the season and what your kids are used to.

You didn't mention when you are going and if this is your first trip to Hawaii or if you are a HI veteran who is just new to HHV's lagoon tower so it's hard to know what further advise I can give. The Lagoon tower is my favorite place for a family stay on Oahu - I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## elleny76 (Jun 3, 2016)

Congratulations!...I am waiting to book for April or may 2017 (not my home resort). what month are you going? I have been reading a lot about weather . hoping April is an amazing  sunny sunny time.


----------



## mrbigolwillee (Jun 3, 2016)

We're taking our first trip there in February. Headed out from Denver, so the sunshine will be appreciated. I think that's right around humpback whale migration season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elleny76 (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome! ... How is the parking in HGVC_ Lagoon tower?..Is it free? 



mrbigolwillee said:


> We're taking our first trip there in February. Headed out from Denver, so the sunshine will be appreciated. I think that's right around humpback whale migration season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 3, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Awesome! ... How is the parking in HGVC_ Lagoon tower?..Is it free?





Excuse me while I get up off the floor from a laughing fit.  Parking is pushing $40 a day for valet.  

Not having a rental car is highly recommended!


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbigolwillee (Jun 3, 2016)

We're not planning on having a car. Chevrolegs will be just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tompalm (Jun 3, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Awesome! ... How is the parking in HGVC_ Lagoon tower?..Is it free?




Also laughing.  You will find nothing is free and most things are very high price. Agree that your best strategy is to rent a car on a day to day basis. Maybe three separate days to see different parts of the island. There is a rental at the Hilton. Call the hotel and ask them which company and make reservations in advance. Also, join that company's membership club so you can grab the keys and go.  Lots of places to rent cars will have long lines and you can easily waste more than a hour standing in line. You will find better deals at other companies a few blocks away, but sometime are required to have the car back at 6 pm and that makes the cheaper price not worth it. Also, the better the deal, the longer the line.


----------



## linsj (Jun 3, 2016)

National is the car rental company at HHV.


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 6, 2016)

No renting car at Hilton week. I guess. very expensive.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 6, 2016)

linsj said:


> National is the car rental company at HHV.



There is another National and an Enterprise Counter across the street from HHV next to Buffalo Wild Wings.  The 1 day rental from National offsite was $72 vs. $122 at the HHV location.  We paid for one night parking which still came out cheaper (and full 24 hours) than HHV return at 11PM same night.

We rented the car on our second to last day and timed the pickup to be 24 hours prior to dropping at the airport.  This enabled us to use the car for a day to go around the island and drive our family the next morning to the airport for the same $72 + 1 night parking. YMMV


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Dave_smithop...::rofl::rofl:  Hehe.. It seems I can have a free parking at Aulani DVC (owners of DVC_) but not at Hilton lagoon. I will need to figure it out what week to book first. 

So I am trying to book 2017  April 8 to the 15. Its a popular week ponder and this will be my first time booking at Hawaii_Lagoon _1 bed HGVC. So I call at 8am on the July 8th?  or  midnight from July 7 to July 8th?  I know I have to call everyday? or what time I should do it online?   this makes me nervous.





SmithOp said:


> Excuse me while I get up off the floor from a laughing fit.  Parking is pushing $40 a day for valet.
> 
> Not having a rental car is highly recommended!
> 
> ...


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 7, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Thanks Dave_smithop...::rofl::rofl:  Hehe.. It seems I can have a free parking at Aulani DVC (owners of DVC_) but not at Hilton lagoon. I will need to figure it out what week to book first.
> 
> 
> 
> So I am trying to book 2017  April 8 to the 15. Its a popular week ponder and this will be my first time booking at Hawaii_Lagoon _1 bed HGVC. So I call at 8am on the July 8th?  or  midnight from July 7 to July 8th?  I know I have to call everyday? or what time I should do it online?   this makes me nervous.





OK, I'm up off the floor now.

For Club season bookings it goes by Check OUT day minus the magic number 276 days (9 months).  So for April 15, 2017 check out your booking date is July 13, 2016.  You can either book online at 12:01 am or call at 8:00am EST.

I just checked, right now there are 1br available to book April 1-8th, 2017.  

Here is a chart I made to calculate booking dates, the formula is check out date minus 276.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dave..what it means 1 bed plus LP and 1 bedroom plus  BP?






SmithOp said:


> OK, I'm up off the floor now.
> 
> For Club season bookings it goes by Check OUT day minus the magic number 276 days (9 months).  So for April 15, 2017 check out your booking date is July 13, 2016.  You can either book online at 12:01 am or call at 8:00am EST.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 7, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Dave..what it means 1 bed plus LP and 1 bedroom plus  BP?





I think LP is the 1BR part of a lockoff, whereas BP is a dedicated 1BR.  I wish the new web site had better descriptions, they did a horrible job separating all of the types with these cryptic codes and no explanation.  They used the exact same description on both.

This is the layout of the building.  The only one I know is a lockoff is next to elevator, so given a choice I would avoid the LP. 







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 7, 2016)

It makes sense..thanks ..I will avoid LP for sure..




SmithOp said:


> I think LP is the 1BR part of a lockoff, whereas BP is a dedicated 1BR.  I wish the new web site had better descriptions, they did a horrible job separating all of the types with these cryptic codes and no explanation.  They used the exact same description on both.
> 
> This is the layout of the building.  The only one I know is a lockoff is next to elevator, so given a choice I would avoid the LP.
> 
> ...


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave and friends!...We just booked our 2017 Hawaii vacation Thanks so much for your help   We will stay 2 weeks in Oahu ( 1 week @ lagoon and 1 week @ DVC Aulani) 




SmithOp said:


> OK, I'm up off the floor now.
> 
> For Club season bookings it goes by Check OUT day minus the magic number 276 days (9 months).  So for April 15, 2017 check out your booking date is July 13, 2016.  You can either book online at 12:01 am or call at 8:00am EST.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbigolwillee (Aug 18, 2016)

Since it'll be our first time in Hawaii I want to have a good view. Would calling and requesting a room on a higher floor actually make a difference? We're staying in a 2 bed OV.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 18, 2016)

mrbigolwillee said:


> Since it'll be our first time in Hawaii I want to have a good view. Would calling and requesting a room on a higher floor actually make a difference? We're staying in a 2 bed OV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Higher floors do have better views of Diamondhead, less buildings in the way, so it would not hurt to ask.

Here is a shot of Lagoon from a high floor in the Grand Waikikian.  HGV posted it on their facebook page.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------

